# New Plant Question



## mostlee (Jan 9, 2007)

My seeds have sprouted (I planted about 100 seeds and 95 came up... did not see that coming) and the plants are growing fast. Some of them are getting top heavy and won't stand up. They bend over and the top starts growing up toward the light. My soil ph is 6.5 and my water ph is 6.6.


----------



## crickitmd (Jan 9, 2007)

you might have the light too far away. sounds to me like their stretching for thel ight


----------



## mogie (Jan 9, 2007)

If you can move the light closer without burning the babies do so. Also put a fan on them this will help strenghten them.


----------

